# The human mind



## cih1355 (Dec 11, 2008)

Can anyone explain why atheistic evolutionary theory cannot account for the fact that the human mind can discover truth and draw correct inferences?


----------



## Zenas (Dec 11, 2008)

Define truth or correct in an evolutionary context.


----------



## Tim (Dec 11, 2008)

Zenas said:


> Define truth or correct in an evolutionary context.



Does an evolutionist have a problem with _truth_ or just _morality_? I would have thought that it is the latter. But I still would like to see where you are going with this.


----------



## Pergamum (Dec 11, 2008)

Some atheists would say that we try to come to truth through our sense perceptions and our experience and then we extrapolate to figure out "truth" - a label we place on things when they consistently line up with sense and experience.


----------



## cih1355 (Dec 11, 2008)

Zenas said:


> Define truth or correct in an evolutionary context.



I am not sure what truth or correct would be in an evolutionary context. I do know what truth or correct would be in a Christian context.


----------



## nicnap (Dec 11, 2008)

cih1355 said:


> Can anyone explain why atheistic evolutionary theory cannot account for the fact that the human mind can discover truth and draw correct inferences?




Read a good dose of Francis Schaeffer...the impersonal + time + chance cannot account for personality.


----------



## Wannabee (Dec 11, 2008)

Tim said:


> Zenas said:
> 
> 
> > Define truth or correct in an evolutionary context.
> ...



Morality or ethics. Sproul talks about this and points out that ethics involves what ought to be, while morality is based on society norms. It is immoarl to burp out loud after dinner in the west, but in some cultures it's a compliment. 

With this in mind, ethics and truth are inseparable. Morality is subjective. Truth is entirely objective and is the foundation of ethics. Morality may reflect truth, but may just as well reflect preferences. Is the water muddied up enough yet?


----------



## davidsuggs (Jan 16, 2009)

Because it necessarily redefines truth as meaning something more like prudence. In the evolutionary framework, truth can only be determined by the proposition's usefulness in the evolutionary process, which, unfortunately for the evolutionist, defeats itself, as the theory of evolution itself would be nothing more than an idea that haelps us cope with our environment.


----------



## steven-nemes (Jan 17, 2009)

cih1355 said:


> Can anyone explain why atheistic evolutionary theory cannot account for the fact that the human mind can discover truth and draw correct inferences?



The mind is not evolved to discover truth within an evolutionary framework; it's evolved in such a way so that it produces any number of behaviors that allow for survival of the individual and the species; truth doesn't belong anywhere in the picture.


----------



## Theognome (Jan 17, 2009)

cih1355 said:


> Can anyone explain why atheistic evolutionary theory cannot account for the fact that the human mind can discover truth and draw correct inferences?



Simple- Atheists do not have minds.

Theognome


----------



## steven-nemes (Jan 17, 2009)

nicnap said:


> cih1355 said:
> 
> 
> > Can anyone explain why atheistic evolutionary theory cannot account for the fact that the human mind can discover truth and draw correct inferences?
> ...



I think Schaeffer possibly commits the fallacy of composition... Just because the parts are impersonal doesn't mean the whole can't be personal, at least I don't think.


----------

